# Grape Leaves



## Kizma (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if grape vine leaves are safe for bunnies? I've just pruned back my vines a little and would be a shame to waste them if the bunnies can have them.

Thanks in advance.:big wink:


----------



## JimD (Nov 13, 2011)

Several sources state that grapevines and leaves are safe for rabbits to eat, as long as there is no pesticide residue.


Note: I found conflicting info on grape _SEEDS_.



Here's one of our library links that has a lot of good info and links to "safe & toxic" lists;

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&forum_id=17


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 13, 2011)

Leaves and vines are safe, yes. However when it comes to the grapes or raisins themselves, you wont catch me bringing them anywhere near my rabbits.


----------



## Kizma (Nov 13, 2011)

Woohoo!! Thankyou both so much.:highfive:

Definately not sprayed, nothing in my yard is sprayed.

Now would passionfruit vine be safe or not?


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 13, 2011)

If you do an online search with plant name [preferably the scientific name] toxic rabbits, you should be able to find out.


----------

